# Scottsdale/Phoenix, AZ Sept 22 - 24 (2 nights)



## Gundy (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone have anything available in the Scottsdale/Phoenix area for 2 nights checking in Sept 22? I appreciate the help.


----------



## voyager1 (Sep 18, 2014)

You have a pm


----------

